# Banamine? How much and how to give?



## milkmaid

I'd like to give Banamine to Twister. She is about a month old and, as I mentioned in another topic, is not doing very well since being disbudded 2 days ago. My vet says he can give the Banamine, but I'm going to call and ask him if I can buy the shot from him and then administer it myself.
I'm supposed to give it IM, right? I'd like to do it in the shoulder because I'm afraid of hitting the sciatic nerve in the back leg.


----------



## Zarafia

IN HORSES banamine is dosed at about 1cc per hundred lbs and can be given either IM or IV at the same dose.
Check with your vet before giving it though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Banamine 1cc per 100# every 12-24 hrs as needed.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I have it written down in my lil goat book 1cc per 100lbs. and that's what we've dosed it at, seems to work just fine 
It is given IM. 

I hope Twister feels better soon


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks.


----------



## nubians2

When I had to dose my 3.5 month old wether the vet gave me a banamine paste. My boy weighed 42lbs and it was just a 1/4"bead. Not much at all.


----------



## ksalvagno

If you get 1cc syringes, it is easy to dose those really tiny kids. The nice thing about Banamine is that it is 1cc per 100 lbs no matter what the animal is.


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks everyone! I got the Banamine from the vet and gave her 0.1 cc yesterday afternoon. She's doing a bit better and she even jumped on a climbing toy this morning, but she is still far from her usual self.


----------



## MAW

Glad to hear she's feeling better, hope she continues to improve :hug:


----------



## milkmaid

She's much better and even playful! :leap: Thanks everyone!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm so glad to hear that!


----------

